# November Throwdown Voting



## bmudd14474 (Dec 8, 2022)

Here are the 3 entries for this throwdown. Please vote and help us decide a winner

1) Hot Beef Sundae " ,Smoked Roast Beef and Onion Gravy over Whipped Mashed Potatoes with Cheddar and Bacon sprinkles Topped with Sour Cream and Cherry Tomatoes







2) Pan fried T-Bone pork chop , twice baked mashed potatoes 
with sour cream and dill gravy .






3) Gravy Two-ways with smoked Turkey Potpie and garlic herb potatoes.






These are 3 very strong entries. 

Good luck all.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2022)

You need to add #3 to the voting poll


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 8, 2022)

Oh man gonna be hard to vote for just one.

Jim


----------



## tbern (Dec 8, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man gonna be hard to vote for just one.
> 
> Jim


Agree, all look delicious!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2022)

Only two voting choices are available. Was #3 DQ'd for some reason?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 8, 2022)

It's fixed. Sorry about that


----------



## tbern (Dec 8, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> It's fixed. Sorry about that


Thanks Brian!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 8, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> It's fixed. Sorry about that


Dont make the voting any easier....LOL!
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 8, 2022)

Somehow I was expecting Robert to have a dish for this?


----------



## negolien (Dec 8, 2022)

Hum so tough to judge on taste or the variety in the item tough call


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 9, 2022)

I tried to vote but got this message:

Oops! We ran into some problems.


----------



## negolien (Dec 9, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I tried to vote but got this message:
> 
> Oops! We ran into some problems.


I got that for a bit i don't think the actual voting area was in the thread yet. now it's at the top of the thread


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 9, 2022)

Still cannot vote.  Keep getting the Oops message.

Help?

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2022)

Not an easy chore, but I'm in!!

Bear


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Dec 9, 2022)

Voted but feel like I cheated others. LoL


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 9, 2022)

Hard choice!! All three are excellent entries for the theme. I would be happy to sit down to any or all of them :)


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 9, 2022)

Voted - Very nice an all three!  Well done!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 10, 2022)

All very impressive and drool-inducing.


----------

